# cadence rhythmic hope



## ponypoet (Jul 21, 2008)

www.cadencerhythmichope.webs.com 

this is my site. on the 1st page u'll find some of my poems, and on the page called "story" you'll find one of my most treasured stories. it's based on Minnie and Me. its not terribly long, so i hope summa u will read it  

please let me know what you think and u can also sign the guest book.


----------

